# South American geckos?



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 25, 2011)

What geckos come from South America? Are they available online? Anyone know their names or a website that has profiles on them? Thanks!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 25, 2011)

This might help - 

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/community/other-geckos/26459-south-american-geckos.html


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 25, 2011)

Where do they sell these species though?


----------



## mellean (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a student in the Harvard University and am doing a research on the geckos. I am very happy that I stumbled upon this blog. The link provided has been wonderful information about the different species of geckos that exist. In my opinion, the South American geckos are different from around the world and are very beautiful


----------

